# Should i delete my beginners tutorial.



## tfkscores (Jun 30, 2009)

I dont think its that great and their are probably much better ones out there. the link to the tutorial is http://www.youtube.com/user/tfkscores


----------



## Novriil (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah let them be. When they bother you and you don't want to, then delete but I look always many tutorials not only one. And the aren't so bad


----------



## tfkscores (Jun 30, 2009)

haha ok thanks


----------

